# how do i begin? :{



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

My family would like to move to SA. As my mother was born and has citizenship in South Africa and lives there now, I have been told I can get PR through Descent. I've tried to locate an email address at the London Embassy to ask how/which route that I and the rest of my family must take to be able to live and work in SA which is where a lot of my family live.

If any of you know how to do this, or have gone through the process, please please let me know what to do as I really want to live with my family in SA and don't know what to do. I've gone through the SA Embassy website but its all so contradictory about what to do and what I need, considering you know have to apply from out of the country, but my mother and sister ( the citizens) live in SA so its difficult for us both to sign documents.

Thanks or reading this
:target:


----------

